# Confo



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

I would recommend getting more recent photos of him if has gained weight and not resting his leg.


----------



## Hillviewfarm (Jan 29, 2009)

I think he is gonna turn out to be pretty nice with weight on him! To find horse confromation imagine them in a box or divide them in a "t" if you know what I mean.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

i would love to see recent confo pictures of him:] i think he would look great when he is healthy and nice and shiny :]


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Well once thing is obvious, he isn't a high strung type horse :lol: I'd love to see some better photos for a confo critique. Can't judge anything by looking at those ones.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I'm seeing what is typical of a slightly underweight and undermuscle TB. I would really like to see the updated pics. Despite the skinniness, it looks like he is nicely built. Beautiful legs. This pic doesn't do him justice!


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

CacheDawnTaxes said:


> Well once thing is obvious, he isn't a high strung type horse :lol: I'd love to see some better photos for a confo critique. Can't judge anything by looking at those ones.


hes extremly hot and hard to handle lol, just sleepy here


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

heres a pic of him before a while back, this is what im aiming for


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

charliBum said:


> heres a pic of him before a while back, this is what im aiming for


Wow. Much MUCH better. He's beautiful ...


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

yep, 

i have his feed sorted, and im buying it on monday, you wont know what some of it is however, diff countries 

and dentist some time next week

oh and that would be twice a day the feed in the night however would be half measures and no agrisea
ohk


on monday i am getting

oaten chaff 2 scoops
bag of normal rice 2 cups
dunstan extruded barly 1 scoop
econimix 3 scoops
10mls argisea animal tonic
toxinbinder(when it comes)
3 slices of hay a day, 2 in the morning one at night.


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

oh and my scoop is a 2l icecream container


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> I'm seeing what is typical of a slightly underweight and undermuscle TB. I would really like to see the updated pics. Despite the skinniness, it looks like he is nicely built. Beautiful legs. This pic doesn't do him justice!


i 100% agree!


----------

